# Where to get replacement LCP slide?



## jrm6012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys im wanting to get a stainless slide or a talo engraved slide for my lcp. Any idea where I can get just the slide?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

as this is a current production model, probably a ruger only item


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> as this is a current production model, probably a ruger only item


Yep, brownell's has the slide listed as unavailable.


----------

